# My grown Son and and I



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Never had the room or the time to build a layout. My grown Son in his own home with a nice size basement asked if I wanted to help with building a HO scale layout. Well we have been working on it on and off when we have free time . Track plan below. 









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting track plan, good luck with the build.
Have fun.

Magic


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Very interesting, and looks like it would offer just about anything you wanted to do. Keep us up to date on your progress!!!


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Very interesting, and looks like it would offer just about anything you wanted to do. Keep us up to date on your progress!!!


I sure will!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------

